# does anyone use equipment from silkscreeningsupplies.com



## burningburd (Nov 4, 2006)

hey, i bought a 4-color press from silkscreeningsupplies.com (Ryonet Corp) a few months ago and up until now I have only been printing one color jobs with it. This week was my first try to print a 3 color shirt. i had everything set and ready to go, but as I tried to register my screens I noticed a big problem. The screen doesn't have micro registration or any other fancy way to get the screen in the right spot, all it is is move it to the right spot and tighten the two knob. The problem is the metal part that touches the screen seems way slick, so every time I go to tighten the knobs, the screen just slides around as the knobs spin until the knobs are tight enough to keep it from spinning.

so my question is. . . Does anyone else here have a Ryonet screen printer like me. If so, have you figured out a way to correct the registration problem?

thanks

drop me a line [email protected]


----------



## ftembroidery (Nov 25, 2006)

It's my understanding that printers without micro-registration systems (or before micro-registration systems were produced) would slightly loosen the clamp and use a mallet to "tap" the screen into registration, and then retighten the clamp. I'm not familiar with Ryonet presses, but perhaps you can "upgrade" yours with some additional parts they have as "optional" equipment.


----------



## jc (Jan 19, 2007)

YES!!!! This is a huge pain in the #@[email protected]@$!
I purchased the same kit from them in january and I don't know what to do.I'll get it lined up then after 20 or so shirts its off again.
I spend more time setting,leveling,measuring and adjusting the press than actually printing.
Other problems I'm having or had: ----the screws stripped out in one of the heads the first time I used it.
-the bracket was mounted crooked on the bottom of the pallet resulting in bad prints,I ruined about a dozen shirts before I finally found the problem.
-the pallet is not square I don't know if mine is just a fluke or if this is what I should expect for the price.
There was a post awhile back where one asked about purchasing new start-up equipment and someone replied "save until (you) have enough money to buy professional equipment",at the time I was also shopping around and thought saving is easier said than done especially when your anxious to get started. I know now they were right! 
If one wants to screenprint as a hobby or is afraid to throw down $5000-$10000 for something they don't know is for them than this is what you want.
You and I buddy(burningburd),I think we have to upgrade .LOL


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

AS MUCH AS I HATE TO SAY IT, IT'S TRUE YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. SAVE UP AND GET SOME GOOD STUFF. I HAVE BEEN WEEDING OUT CHEAP EQUIPMENT FOR ABOUT A YEAR IN A HALF. ALTHOUGH I DO HAVE MICRO REGISTRATION YOU STILL NEED THE GOOD MICROREGISTRATION. I WOULD TRY TO STICK TO ONE COLOR JOBS UNTILL YOU CAN UPGRADE. OR YOU CAN ALSO TRY MAKING A BIGGER OUTLINE OVERLAP IN YOUR ARTWORK, TO COMPENSATE FOR OFF REGISTRATION WHEN YOUR SCREEN MOVES TO MUCH. IF YOU DO UPGRADE TRY TO GET SIDE CLAMPS FOR YOUR SCREENS. 

IF ITS THE TABLE TOP MACHINE YOU PURCHASED. *SPHO Screen Printing Package w/ 4 Color 2 Station Press*

IS THIS THE SETUP YOU GOT. I HELPED A FRIEND SET THIS PACKAGE UP. NOT ONLY ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE PROBLEMS WITH REGISTRATION WITHOUT THE MICRO ADJUSTMENT, BUT WITH THIS PACKAGE WHEN YOU PUT DOWN THE SCREEN TO PRINT, ITS ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO HAVE IT LAND IN THE SAME PLACE. THERE ARE NO ROLLERS GUIDING THE SCREEN TO STAY PUT. IT JUST MOVES WAY TO MUCH. NOT TO MENTION YOU ARE TRYING TO DRY YOUR SHIRTS WITH A FLASH CURE UNIT ON A WOODEN PALLET. IF YOU CURE YOUR SHIRT THE WAY IT SHOULD YOU WILL WITHOUT A DOUBT WARP YOUR WOODEN PALLETS. YOU NEED TO GET A CONVEYOR DRYER, DO NOT CURE YOUR SHIRTS ON WOODEN PALLETS, THEY ARE ONLY MADE TO BE FLASHED CURED, WICH IS NOT CURED COMPLETELY. YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET AWAY WITH THIS IF YOU SWITCH TO ALUMINUM PALLETS. SORRY TO GIVE YOU THE BAD NEWS, BUT I KNOW WHAT A FRUSTRATING EXPERIENCE SCREEN PRINTING CAN BE.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 20, 2006)

> YOU NEED TO GET A CONVEYOR DRYER, DO NOT CURE YOUR SHIRTS ON WOODEN PALLETS


Curing on a wooden pallet can work fine, you'll just have to replace the pallet more often (which is cheap). The bigger problem is that the adhesives can't handle the extreme heat. You can also use a drying table at the same height of your pallet and place the shirt on it for the final cure. You can use the same flashing unit by just putting the printer and the table side-by-side so you just rotate the flash unit 180 degrees. 

Anyhow, I started on a cheap 4-color press without micro and I was able to get it to work. I don't think there is one particular thing I did to get things to work, but I just sort of got use to the crappy press and knew how to get it to work right (sort of like an old junky car that only you can get to work right). 
Also, you have to be careful not to pick artwork that requires very tight registeration, and also keep your presses limitations in mind when you prepare the artwork for the screens.

But I've seen (in person) one of the presses from silkscreeningsupplies.com and they don't seem to hold their register well, so even if you do manage to get things lined up the press doesn't always come down in the exact same place.


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

Have any of you tried to modify the screen to platen registration parts? A little imagination should get the job done.
As far as the screens slipping when you tighten them down, try a strip of that no-skid tape for skate broads. Put a strip on the lower part of the clamp and your screen should stay in place.
If you can get that done, then registration will be easier if you put registration marks on the glass of your exposure unit for the artwork and screens so that the pieces are as close to perfect on the screens before you go to press.
No micros suck, but you can over come some of the problems...after all...your screen printers!

.


----------



## zippy (Feb 22, 2007)

I got the same press from the same people. I've only done one color, and it is a pain in the butt to set up. But after I do it work's ok. I do wish I had micro add's,,but this is what i got to make due with for now,,,one thing i figgered out fast was to get the platen in line and wedge sonething in the side,to keep it from twisting. And make sure u burn your print on your screen in a good spot so u dont have to butt the screen all the way in,,,I had to remount the bracket under my platen closer to the top,,the part closest to the press,,to help addjust for that....good luck,,


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Registration on those presses is fine. You have to make it work. A few pointers. 

- Learn to use accurate squegee pressure. If you really PUSH down hard, your screen will move out of reg. OR is you push hard on one screen, and light on the other, they will react differently. 
-The reason your screen moves when your setting up , is they use steel that has a rounded 90 angle to hold the screens, so if you butt it up right at the back of the bracket, and tighten the screws, it HAS to go forward, and out of reg. Try pulling the screens out by about half an inch, and you'll see the problem disapear. 
Trust me, using a crappy press at first makes you a better printer. I learnt things that pro equipment wouldnt do, and now I know. 

And about the Registration, You said, "This week was my first try to print a 3 color shirt." Hmmm, I think you just need to get more experience. We all didnt start out as pro's you know!
Good luck


----------



## zippy (Feb 22, 2007)

ffokazak,,thanks,,most of that stuff your saying I figgered out buy just working with the press. And I got a few new tips from u also. Thanks, I feel like im getting better with each shirt im doing on it. And also feel you hit the nail on the head about 3 color and starting slow. I've learnd a ton on my press doing 1 color that helped me do 2, im working my way to 3 then 4.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

For sure Zippy!
Hey this screenprinting stuff is TOTALLY a trial by error business. 
You'll learn a ton about the actual pressing, what to charge, designs, the whole nine yards!
Good luck out there!


----------



## stadiumgear (Jul 15, 2009)

Rayonette Customer here as well. Like you, my first press. I wanted to make sure I was going to be able to do printing before I invested tons. I had the same problem with the pallet not being square on my press. I have the 2 color silver press, the tilt adjustment nuts already won't tighten. Also had a huge problem with their Aluminum numbering system....but that's another story....not here to bash. Rayonette has been very good to me in answering questions and helping me learn the business.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

stadiumgear said:


> Rayonette Customer here as well. Like you, my first press. I wanted to make sure I was going to be able to do printing before I invested tons. I had the same problem with the pallet not being square on my press. I have the 2 color silver press, the tilt adjustment nuts already won't tighten. Also had a huge problem with their Aluminum numbering system....but that's another story....not here to bash. Rayonette has been very good to me in answering questions and helping me learn the business.


over two years old for the post, have fun digging through the old stuff.

forgot to mention welcome aboard


----------



## brandencox55 (Jul 22, 2010)

lol i always use them they have been pretty good to me. at the beginning of the year i bought the four color table top press ryonet sales also. and first started had to teach my self and i was wondering what went wrong when i got it registered good and then it would all of a sudden get off of registration. after awhile i figured it out and just a few weeks ago i did my first four color process tee with the same press everybody has problems with. and yea i had it registered perfect and twenty or thirty shirts later one of the screens moved. although when im just doing a two color shirt and sometimes a 3 color it holds the registration all the way through the job. i also noticed when i get it registered and tighten the clamp down on the screen the screen slides a lil but i figured out how to keep it from doing all that. im ready to upgrade now i want a better quality press i wish i would have gotten a hopkins 6 color press with 4 stations. the press really isnt all that bad but i was like others i didnt want to spend alot of money on something i didnt know if it was going to work out or not. it worked out better than i thought it would though.


----------

